# Sam Smith: Rookie Thomas Spoiled, Rotten



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...,6169790.column?page=2&coll=cs-home-headlines

I think TT is hilarious. I would answer questions the same way if I were him. He's 19. He plays with an edge and swagger. Some plays are dirty like Ginobili and people don't say anything. TT plays hard and makes some comments and all of a sudden he's a jerk. Even the ex-players on ESPN were laughing along with TT's comments. Smith is a moron and I'm sick of his columns personally. If TT is crazy and psycho thats better for us. Energy and passion are in short supply in this league. We have enough quiet choirboys like Kirk and Duhon and Thabo.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

lougehrig said:


> TT plays hard and makes some comments and all of a sudden he's a jerk.


That's not what Smith said in the article.



> If TT is crazy and psycho thats better for us. Energy and passion are in short supply in this league. We have enough quiet choirboys like Kirk and Duhon and Thabo.


There is a difference between "energy and passion" and being a dick.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

lougehrig said:


> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...,6169790.column?page=2&coll=cs-home-headlines
> 
> I think TT is hilarious. I would answer questions the same way if I were him. He's 19. He plays with an edge and swagger. Some plays are dirty like Ginobili and people don't say anything. TT plays hard and makes some comments and all of a sudden he's a jerk. Even the ex-players on ESPN were laughing along with TT's comments. Smith is a moron and I'm sick of his columns personally. If TT is crazy and psycho thats better for us. Energy and passion are in short supply in this league. We have enough quiet choirboys like Kirk and Duhon and Thabo.



Just because you are a loyal Bulls fan doesn't mean that you should not be open to critical comments about your team. Smith has no agenda here except to communicate what he has observed and heard from people around the league. Smith says a lot of stupid things but gthose are usually just his opinion. You should be happy that the cat is out of the bag. Perhaps this will help TT grow professionally. Perhaps he acts like a jerk but he doesn't realize it. I hope so. Even idf he doesn't change I'll root for him as long as he helps the Bulls.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Sam's job is to write what he sees and hears, and as a columnist, has the right -- and perhaps an obligation -- to share his feelings, opinions and insight.

But:

You know, Sam is showing his own sort of sense of entitlement in his column. He expects the players to cheerfully ask him to pull up a stool and answer his questions and provide a bit of witty insight, some nice easy quotes and gee whiz, if they pick up their dirty laundry too, what a hellova guy.

Well, Sam, as much as I do agree that players SHOULD make themselves available to help promote the team, since they are getting paid big bucks, I can't fault a guy who has a predisposition to distrust, as we all know Tyrus has, from not being overly friendly and open with reporters. As you say yourself, Sam, its not required to talk, and reporters generally leave alone the guys who don't want to talk.

And talk about a vicious cycle -- how available is TT going to make himself to Sam Smith after Sam dedicates a whole column to calling Thomas a self-centered jerk?

You write what you need to to do your job, Sam, but way to go feuling the very fire you criticize.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

> He has been one of the most difficult rookies to come along in the NBA in years—angry, defiant, condescending, arrogant and having little time or interest for anyone below his self-perceived stately place in life.


Wow. Those are big words. Really, really big words. 

Frankly, it doesn't come as much of a surprise to me. We could all see this side of him from the draftexpress.com interview this summer. 

He's an arrogant idiot. But he's a damn talented one, and that is why despite my typical reluctance to acquire players with his type of personality, I advocated that Paxson draft him. 

I still think it was the right pick. But this is a little bit troubling in the sense that it removes all doubt that the draftexpress.com interview was a fluke or somehow driven by his inexperienced agents.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, the board was clamoring for a scowler. We got one. A freakish scowler.

If he's learned that scowling in the wrong place at the wrong time can blow up in your face, super duper.

What he said was incredibly ignorant and even as a rookie he should know better than to throw out "Show Me the Money" quotes to a reporter. Can't do it. Not prudent. Its the kind of thing that makes David Stern's eyes roll back in his head as he turns purple and green and swallows his own tongue. And that kind of reaction from Herr Commishinator is the kind of thing that comes back to haunt a player - and potentially even that player's team. In other words, that's bad.

If he's otherwise just plain grumpy and not chummy with the beat guys, its no skin off my nose.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

I have mixed thoughts about this whole situation:

(1) I always had a queasy feeling about TT mainly from his demeanor on the bench when he wasn't playing. He has this sort of "couldn't care less" look about the game in progress. In my opinion, he is self-absorbed and a definite pouter. In this respect I found myself in agreement with Smith.

(2) Having said this I think there is a bit of "piling on" by Smith after TT's comments regarding the slam dunk contest. Sure, what he said was somewhat stupid but it's not like he committed a felony, or beat his wife/girlfriend which seems all too common among NBA players. He's no JR Rider in my opinion. I even thought the fine was somewhat out of proportion.

(3) My major gripe is that many people on this board think the guy is loaded with talent and that all he needs is some more playing time to show his chops. I may not be the smartest guy around but I have been watching basketball longer than about anybody on this board. Yes, I am an old guy and I have done nothing to earn this distinction except get up every morning (for more mornings than you) and then watch basketball games on my lazy *** in the evening.

Still, I know what I see. And, what I see is a very good run, jump athlete who has little feel for the game and appears to lack some basic basketball skills. Because he came out of LSU and can really sky the comparisons to Stromile Swift were obvious. The verdict, however, was that TT would in no way be a disappointment like Swift because of this, that or the other thing. Most importantly, I kept on hearing the BS that TT had a "motor" that wouldn't allow him to fail.

Well, excuse me but I watched enough of Swift when he first was with the Grizz to know that he showed a whole lot more than TT has. The reason TT only plays four minutes a game is that with his fouls and turnovers he starts hurting the team and needs to get yanked. Sure, he will make a great block now and then but half the time he looks lost on the court.

The bottom line of this post is that I think he is being bashed way out of proportion for his comments. However, the real issue to me is that this guy IS JUST NOT THAT GOOD. I feel weird sometimes that I appear to be the only guy on this board who feels this way.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> If he's otherwise just plain grumpy and not chummy with the beat guys, its no skin off my nose.





> As far back as the NBA draft, league officials said Thomas was abrupt and uninterested when some tried to make conversation with him. There always seemed to be some bizarre sense of entitlement with him, that anything asked of him is a burden, that the media and team and league officials are some nuisance.





> He seemed almost insulted when reporters asked him about playing against Shaquille O'Neal, Kevin Garnett or Tim Duncan. He was Tyrus Thomas, after all.


Those two quotes, along with the Thabo story, paint the picture that Tyrus is incredibly arrogant in general, and that his disrespectful attitude is not limited to reporters or slam-dunk contests.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

anyone else get the feeling that Sam is holding back some stories about Thomas' surly nature?


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

L.O.B said:


> anyone else get the feeling that Sam is holding back some stories about Thomas' surly nature?


Yeah, that's exactly the feeling I get. I can't remember when Sam Smith attacked any NBA player this way in the past. In any case, it's not something he does very often, since its obviously not in his best interest.

The last Bull who had that size of a chip on his shoulder was EROB. Maybe there's something about leaping ability that generates a sense of entitlement in the NBA.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Those two quotes, along with the Thabo story, paint the picture that Tyrus is incredibly arrogant in general, and that his disrespectful attitude is not limited to reporters or slam-dunk contests.


And...so...


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

All writers and columnists have information that they hold back on.


And so the "Paxson and Skiles are JIB addicts" insults dies a quick and painful death.



> It often has been said, even by the coaching staff, the Bulls players are too nice, a product of the organization's appropriate philosophy of seeking out players of character who are committed to the game, who want to be at practice and play hard. So how did the Bulls end up drafting Thomas? My guess is it wasn't a very good draft, and they decided to take a chance on talent.
> 
> Thomas has that, but he also has an edge, a desirable commodity often in short supply.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

charlietyra said:


> I have mixed thoughts about this whole situation:
> 
> (1) I always had a queasy feeling about TT mainly from his demeanor on the bench when he wasn't playing. He has this sort of "couldn't care less" look about the game in progress. In my opinion, he is self-absorbed and a definite pouter. In this respect I found myself in agreement with Smith.


I haven't noticed this (which doesn't mean it isn't so). I'll be keeping an eye out for it and I agree, if that is the case, it is far more troubling than whether TT is a pleasure to interview.



> (2) Having said this I think there is a bit of "piling on" by Smith after TT's comments regarding the slam dunk contest. Sure, what he said was somewhat stupid but it's not like he committed a felony, or beat his wife/girlfriend which seems all too common among NBA players. He's no JR Rider in my opinion. I even thought the fine was somewhat out of proportion.


I agree wholeheartedly, except for the fine part. As I've stated, I think it was necessary damage control, given the nature of the comment.



> (3) My major gripe is that many people on this board think the guy is loaded with talent and that all he needs is some more playing time to show his chops. I may not be the smartest guy around but I have been watching basketball longer than about anybody on this board. Yes, I am an old guy and I have done nothing to earn this distinction except get up every morning (for more mornings than you) and then watch basketball games on my lazy *** in the evening.


The older I get, the more I realize that getting up in the morning is an underrated talent. I used to get up every night -- sometimes 2 or 3 times -- and be ready to get up first thing in the morning as well. Heck, when it wasn't doing me any good (and in fact was often quite embarassing) as a 12 year old, I'd sometimes get up 10-12 times a day. Sometimes right before getting called to the blackboard in math class.

Good for you that you're still standing tall in the morning. Hope the Missus appreciates the effort.












> Still, I know what I see. And, what I see is a very good run, jump athlete who has little feel for the game and appears to lack some basic basketball skills. Because he came out of LSU and can really sky the comparisons to Stromile Swift were obvious. The verdict, however, was that TT would in no way be a disappointment like Swift because of this, that or the other thing. Most importantly, I kept on hearing the BS that TT had a "motor" that wouldn't allow him to fail.
> 
> Well, excuse me but I watched enough of Swift when he first was with the Grizz to know that he showed a whole lot more than TT has. The reason TT only plays four minutes a game is that with his fouls and turnovers he starts hurting the team and needs to get yanked. Sure, he will make a great block now and then but half the time he looks lost on the court.
> 
> The bottom line of this post is that I think he is being bashed way out of proportion for his comments. However, the real issue to me is that this guy IS JUST NOT THAT GOOD. I feel weird sometimes that I appear to be the only guy on this board who feels this way.


I feel that way completely. I felt that way before the draft, when I was hyping Brandon Roy or Rudy Gay and threatening to say mean things about John Paxson if he drafted Stromile Swift, part deux.

I do think its too early to say he won't become a good player -- but you know, I am a silly ol' glass half full homer-riffic guy.

But I do share your concern and agree that for now, he is all motor/hops jumpitty jump jump freakishness with few skills -- and that doesn't translate to a being a good basketball player. 

To "get there" he'll have to work a lot harder than Swift ever has to build and develop skills. He CAN do it.










I want to believe.


----------



## JaffLo (May 24, 2006)

charlietyra said:


> I have mixed thoughts about this whole situation:
> 
> (1) I always had a queasy feeling about TT mainly from his demeanor on the bench when he wasn't playing. He has this sort of "couldn't care less" look about the game in progress. In my opinion, he is self-absorbed and a definite pouter. In this respect I found myself in agreement with Smith.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you. The real problem is not that he is a stupid and selfish guy, which by the way he seems to be, but that he is actually a mediocre player in a superior body (and even in that I am not so sure either cause his hands seem to be small and his height is not were it should be). 

Anyway, we are tired of watching these kind of players who just jump but do not have any IQ or feel for the game. And the comparison with Stro, well, I´m a huge fan of Gasol and I just watched a lot of games of Stro´s first seasons in the league and yes, he was waaaay better than TT is now, and I did not like Stro at all, so...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Boo frickity hoo. 

Sam Smith has long ago lost all credibility as a serious journalist. However his ineptititude is at least innocuous when he is proposing dime-a-dozen trades that do nothing to differentiate themselves from the countless proposals posted by bored non-experts on message boards such as this.

Now apparently he's learned that people don't need to buy a paper to read nit-witted trade proposals so he's moved on to character assassination and is carrying it out with all the earmarks of shoddy journalism that have made him the laughing stock of Chicago Bulls reporters.

Frankly, Tyrus not endearing himself to Sam Smith is about the best indication possible that Tyrus does have his head screwed on straight.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Boo frickity hoo.
> 
> Sam Smith has long ago lost all credibility as a serious journalist. However his ineptititude is at least innocuous when he is proposing dime-a-dozen trades that do nothing to differentiate themselves from the countless proposals posted by bored non-experts on message boards such as this.
> 
> ...



I read the article differently. I believe Sam has other dirt on Thomas and didn't use it, hence the Gary Hart reference. If anything Sam added the Thabo story to steer away from character assassination.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

What I'm wondering is, considering all the raging Gasol speculation, does the perception that TT has an attitude problem make him a less valuable chip if he's included in a deal?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> Frankly, Tyrus not endearing himself to Sam Smith *is about the best indication possible that Tyrus does have his head screwed on straight.*


If it is the "best indication possible" its because there is no other indication available to us that Tyrus Thomas does, in fact, have his "head screwed on straight".

I'm a fan of Tyrus Thomas. I'm glad Paxson drafted him. I wanted Paxson to draft him. 

But every "real" instance that I've seen suggests that this kid just doesn't get it yet. 

I mean, give Sam Smith a break here. We know with 100% certainty of two instances in which Tyrus Thomas acted like an arrogant, self-centered, immature, twit. And then Sam Smith writes an article saying its true. Why are we up in arms about this? 

We should be a hell of a lot more worried about Tyrus Thomas getting his act together than whether or not Sam Smith is writing about it.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

L.O.B said:


> I read the article differently. I believe Sam has other dirt on Thomas and didn't use it, hence the Gary Hart reference. If anything Sam added the Thabo story to steer away from character assassination.


Perhaps if he had actual dirt on Tyrus and used it his piece would have had some merit. Instead it's just mud-slinging that comes across as being motivated by the hurt fealings of a proud and spurned journalist.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> If it is the "best indication possible" its because there is no other indication available to us that Tyrus Thomas does, in fact, have his "head screwed on straight".
> 
> I'm a fan of Tyrus Thomas. I'm glad Paxson drafted him. I wanted Paxson to draft him.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I couldn't care less if Tyrus is chatty with reporters (in reference to the Draft Express episode). And, I really don't get the outrage over Tyrus admitting that he's not a big fan of the dunk contest. Shouldn't we be happy that he doesn't think practicing and performing fancy dunks is a very productive use of his time?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I think he has the dirt and chooses to keep it hidden. I am not a huge fan of Smith but from what I've heard from him on radio interviews with Tony Kornheiser, he appears to be a classy guy. 



> This is one of those things you hear at parties from reporters, the stuff we don't write. See, we are not as bad as advertised. In fact, we try to write about the games and try not to embarrass the players. We really are more guilty of romanticizing the players than tearing them down.
> 
> It's one of those unwritten rules, like ignoring Gary Hart's philandering in the 1988 presidential race. Reporters knew about it, but that was his private life. If he wants to live like that, fine, even when he is running for the nation's highest office.
> 
> ...


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Edited by the John Amechi Fan Club. :cowboy:

Tyrus may be young, immature, self-centered, arrogant, and spoiled.

or he may be...

Young, dumb, insecure, shy, and unsure of himself.

But just because your old and wise and possess a forum for a large newspaper, does not give you the right to broadside the kid in public. When did you become the Trib's version of Jay Marrotti?

I hope Tyrus learns a great deal from this, and uses it as motivation for the rest of his career.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> Honestly, I couldn't care less if Tyrus is chatty with reporters (in reference to the Draft Express episode). *And, I really don't get the outrage over Tyrus admitting that he's not a big fan of the dunk contest. Shouldn't we be happy that he doesn't think practicing and performing fancy dunks is a very productive use of his time?*


That is absolutely not the portion of his comments that caused the controversy and you know it.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> That is absolutely not the portion of his comments that caused the controversy and you know it.


I am honestly not trying to be difficult -- which part of the comments did cause the outrage?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> I am honestly not trying to be difficult but which part of the comments did cause the outrage?


The part about the free money. If Thomas had just said "I don't really care who wins the slam dunk contest" without adding the part about just being in it for the money, do you really think anything would have come of it?

Do you even think KC Johnson would have written about it?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

```

```



TripleDouble said:


> I am honestly not trying to be difficult -- which part of the comments did cause the outrage?


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

L.O.B said:


> I think he has the dirt and chooses to keep it hidden.



Why was Artest driven out of Chicago? They say that the sports journalists know, but we have yet to see a big writeup in one of the daily papers.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> The part about the free money. If Thomas had just said "I don't really care who wins the slam dunk contest" without adding the part about just being in it for the money, do you really think anything would have come of it?
> 
> Do you even think KC Johnson would have written about it?


That's the comment I was talking about. Doesn't that just imply that the contest is not very important to Tyrus? In other words, the contest is so meaningless to Tyrus that earning a very small fraction of his yearly salary is the prime motivation for participation. 

It does show a lack of tact and media savvy, but I'm not sure it really reflects negatively on his character or chances of becoming a successful basketball player, especially considering he's only 20.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Soulful Sides said:


> Why was Artest driven out of Chicago? They say that the sports journalists know, but we have yet to see a big writeup in one of the daily papers.


The credible things I've heard (don't remember where) -- he refused to take his psych drugs. He was also in an amazingly precarious financial state at the time of the trade.

There may have also been a rumor that he slept with one of Reinsdorf's daughters, which strikes me as total urban myth. Like Collins's sleeping with Thelma Krause.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> There may have also been a rumor that he slept with one of Reinsdorf's daughters, which strikes me as total urban myth. Like Collins's sleeping with Thelma Krause.


Or Channel 7 reporter Joan Esposito bearing the child of Horace Grant.

It was only when the baby was born without goggles that that particular rumor was laid to rest.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Or Channel 7 reporter Joan Esposito bearing the child of Horace Grant.
> 
> It was only when the baby was born without goggles that that particular rumor was laid to rest.


:lol:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Or Channel 7 reporter Joan Esposito bearing the child of Horace Grant.
> 
> It was only when the baby was born without goggles that that particular rumor was laid to rest.


 . . . and Harvey was confirmed as the father.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> The credible things I've heard (don't remember where) -- he refused to take his psych drugs. He was also in an amazingly precarious financial state at the time of the trade.
> 
> There may have also been a rumor that he slept with one of Reinsdorf's daughters, which strikes me as total urban myth. Like Collins's sleeping with Thelma Krause.



Of course that was a myth. Why would anyone in their right mind want to sleep with a woman who spreads them for Jerry Krause?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

charlietyra said:


> Of course that was a myth. Why would anyone in their right mind want to sleep with a woman who spreads them for Jerry Krause?


Her cootie is probably filled with crumbs...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I like where this thread is headed... :yay:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Her cootie is probably filled with crumbs...


Lol. I thought cooties are what school boys were afraid of getting from girls and cooters are what older boys want from girls.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Her cootie is probably filled with crumbs...


That is quite a disturbing picture you're painting TB. :uhoh: 

BTW where did the barf emoticon go?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> The credible things I've heard (don't remember where) -- he refused to take his psych drugs. He was also in an amazingly precarious financial state at the time of the trade.
> 
> There may have also been a rumor that he slept with one of Reinsdorf's daughters, which strikes me as total urban myth. Like Collins's sleeping with Thelma Krause.


I think Jerry only has one daughter. :biggrin: 

But I've heard the psych drug things, too, and which means someone somewhere printed it in a paper. The daughter thing has been repeated on the highly (in)credible world of sports radio.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I've heard the psych drugs thing, which was also said of him in Indy. 

But I also heard some strange stories about how frightened of him his teammates were. These were on the radio, not print if I recall:

(a) stripping naked at halftime for no reason and standing in the middle of the room saying nothing;

(b) taking a ball and gunning it at the wall over the heads of his teammates for an entire halftime while the coaching staff (Floyd era) and his teammates didn't know how to respond.

The second one I know was said by a prominent Chicago sportswriter, but I don't recall which one. And he also said something like "and there's more where that came from". 

The bottom line is that the guy's a freaking nut job. I don't know that the details even matter all that much anymore.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

I don't really have a problem with Thomas not caring about the dunk contest, or with him only doing it because there is money involved. I think its a reach to say that is indicative of a similar disinterest in winning games or becoming a better player.

The only thing that is cause for concern is that for him to actually say such things to a reporter, other than perhaps off the record, shows that he is very immature. And that immaturity is something that can effect his development as a player.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Sam's job is to write what he sees and hears, and as a columnist, has the right -- and perhaps an obligation -- to share his feelings, opinions and insight.
> 
> But:
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's pretty much it.

I'd like Smith to explain how Gasol differs (except in being targeted by the Bulls for a trade) from his description of Jermaine O'Neal:



Sam Smith said:


> [Kevin Garnett] doesn't want the easy way out. That's why you want players like him.
> 
> And why you don't want someone like Indiana's *Jermaine O'Neal.*
> 
> ...


You gonna step up to the plate on that one Sam?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

And for the love of god, can we even the most tangential association of Jerry Krause and sex? I'm not one to complain abou such things, but jeez. There's just some things I don't want to contemplate.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

From the initial story that KC Johnson broke, I could tell we were dealing with a national news story here. What Thomas said, in all ignorance I'm sure, was bound for ESPN.com's front page, and sure enough he made it there last night. 

KC Johnson hasn't been in the business as long as Sam Smith, but he's no spring chicken either. He knew how much exposure this story would get. Obviously, he had the opportunity to swallow it and not report it. As a reporter, his job is to report the news, not conceal it, yet as we've already heard in this thread and from Sam Smith, sometimes journalists will choose to let a certain kind of story go unwritten. 

I wonder if the fact that Johnson went through with this story indicates that he too is fed up with dealing with Thomas.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> And for the love of god, can we even the most tangential association of Jerry Krause and sex? I'm not one to complain abou such things, but jeez. There's just some things I don't want to contemplate.


"Elton's got big hands. His mother has huge hands."


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

MikeDC said:


> And for the love of god, can we even the most tangential association of Jerry Krause and sex? I'm not one to complain abou such things, but jeez. There's just some things I don't want to contemplate.


:bananallama:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)




----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> I've heard the psych drugs thing, which was also said of him in Indy.
> 
> But I also heard some strange stories about how frightened of him his teammates were. These were on the radio, not print if I recall:
> 
> ...


I remember those as well, although I remembered a) as he stripped naked during halftime and started doing pushups in the middle of the room without saying anything.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> I remember those as well, although I remembered a) as he stripped naked during halftime and started doing pushups in the middle of the room without saying anything.


And with both hands behind his back.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

So somehow Tyrus has an attitude problem and that means he hasn't lived up to what we expected him to be? I watch him play and think he always has good energy and commitment and passion on the court. He seems to be improving and learning and I haven't heard any complaints from Skiles about Tyrus having a bad attitude in practice. 

So basically who cares how he is socially? He is 19 and talented. Who isn't an arrogant ******** at that age? I'm sure most of us were exactly the same way. I don't see a problem with the way he talks to reporters as long as he is a good player in practice. Eddie Murray didn't talk to reports his entire career. Ted Williams was notorious for hating reporters. Besides, nice guys finish last.

Here is TT's reply...sounds pretty professional to me (I didn't notice Sam Smith noting any of these remarks by TT).

Thomas said he planned to donate any money he won to his high school. He hopes he still gets the opportunity. In an interview after Bulls practice in Sacramento, Thomas more fully explained his remarks.

"Everybody who knows me knows I'm just a chill guy, so maybe I should've been enthused about it," Thomas said. "Who wouldn't want to be in the dunk contest? More people watch that than the game itself.

"This is a learning experience for me. I have to tell you exactly what I feel and make sure I say what I mean. I can't fault [reporters] for doing [their] jobs.

"A lot of people are going to look down on what I said. There's nothing I can do now. It was totally misinterpreted. I'm going to go out and try to win the dunk contest and have fun and represent the Bulls well."


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> And with both hands behind his back.


My lord! you're a tripod. What you been feedin' that thing, eh? It looks like a baby's arm holding an apple. Good thing is, if you ever get tired, you can use it as a kickstand!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Well, sorry to bring this back on topic, but I see absolutely nothing wrong with what Tyrus said. I tend to hate the guys that are all about the money, but the dunk contest isn't his job. His job is to win games for the BULLS. His job isn't to go dunk the ball at some stupid dunk contest. So what if he's doing it for the money, it's not like he's backing out of the olympics like a lot of the prima donnas have in the past. $16,000-45,000 is nothing when you figure they're making millions a year. 

My take on it is that unless there's something else that pissed Sam off, and he's just not reporting it, he's completely out of line. 

I also agree that Smith's praise of Gasol, and criticism of O'Neal are ridiculous. They're the same thing...their teams suck and they want traded, but somehow Jermaine gets blasted, while Gasol gets a pass? Same thing in my opinion.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


>



Wow, those are some fairly pornographic smilies. I love the site upgrade now!

One more step and it's going to be Team America, World Police territory.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

And from listening to the AM1000 interview with KC Johnson last night, it sounds like he's not too bright either. He basically said a big reason Tyrus doesn't get more playing time is that the coaching staff doesn't know how to dumb down the offense anymore than they already have for him


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Anyone have more on what KC said last night?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I don't have any speakers on the computer I'm using right now, so I can't tell what is being said, but here is a link to a KC podcast that I found...

http://redeye.chicagotribune.com/news/red-podcasthome,0,4762159.story


Now, back to my pizza/italian beef crave.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I don't have any speakers on the computer I'm using right now, so I can't tell what is being said, but here is a link to a KC podcast that I found...
> 
> http://redeye.chicagotribune.com/news/red-podcasthome,0,4762159.story
> 
> ...


KC gave him 3 times to change his reaction because KC knew what the ramifications would be. KC thinks the league will rescind the invitation - they are extremely angry with Tyrus's comment. He thinks Tyrus was cranky because of lack of playing time. TT isn't always cordial with the media.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Now, back to my pizza/italian beef crave.



Damn you TB! I'm looking at the most non appealing salad and you have go tempt me to run down to the corner store and pick up an authentic Italian Beef sam mich. 

BTW the Michael Sweetney weight loss program has become the Ben Wallace weight gain program for me  Keeping to the diet is the toughest thing. mmmm Italian Beef.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Well, sorry to bring this back on topic, but I see absolutely nothing wrong with what Tyrus said. I tend to hate the guys that are all about the money, but the dunk contest isn't his job. His job is to win games for the BULLS. His job isn't to go dunk the ball at some stupid dunk contest. So what if he's doing it for the money, it's not like he's backing out of the olympics like a lot of the prima donnas have in the past. $16,000-45,000 is nothing when you figure they're making millions a year.


 Yeah its a good thing Jordan also fealt the same way.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

narek said:


> KC gave him 3 times to change his reaction because KC knew what the ramifications would be. KC thinks the league will rescind the invitation - they are extremely angry with Tyrus's comment. He thinks Tyrus was cranky because of lack of playing time. TT isn't always cordial with the media.


The funny thing is that hes a nobody to the majority of the media and if he keeps up this attitude it will only hurt his career here in Chicago and his name will be buried even more under names like Brandon Roy, Rudy Gay, Adam Morrison, Paul Millsap etc. 

The dunk contest could be a way for Tyrus to get his name out there in the spotlight and winning it will make him alot more popular then he allready is. which isnt alot.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks. KC also reports that Ben Gordon asked what Noc's injury was and how long he was out for. :laugh:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> The funny thing is that hes a nobody to the majority of the media and if he keeps up this attitude it will only hurt his career here in Chicago and his name will be buried even more under names like Brandon Roy, Rudy Gay, Adam Morrison, Paul Millsap etc.
> 
> The dunk contest could be a way for Tyrus to get his name out there in the spotlight and winning it will make him alot more popular then he allready is. which isnt alot.


There's actually a lot of irony in this story, as I see it.

Tyrus got compared to TO today on Mike & Mike in the Morning. Golic's teaser before a commercial was that someone may have topped TO. Of course, Owens would be all about a slam dunk contest, which is an opportunity for self promotion. Dispite his idiotic response, Thomas was actually downplaying an opportunity for personal gratification and attention. Of course, now he's going to get more attention than he ever intended.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

MikeDC said:


> Thanks. KC also reports that Ben Gordon asked what Noc's injury was and how long he was out for. :laugh:


Ben asked *Johnson* the answer to those questions? 

Oh brother.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

"I cut athletes slack all the time. There have been repeated instances this season where Tyrus has been less than friendly and or cordial with the media and I've just looked the other way. He's young, he's a rookie, he doesn't play a lot so I don't need to talk to him a lot. I don't want to make this a personal matter. But when he says something that ungrateful and I give him every opportunity to recognize what he's saying, it's my obligation as a reporter to report what he's saying."


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> There's actually a lot of irony in this story, as I see it.
> 
> Tyrus got compared to TO today on Mike & Mike in the Morning. Golic's teaser before a commercial was that someone may have topped TO. Of course, Owens would be all about a slam dunk contest, which is an opportunity for self promotion. Dispite his idiotic response, Thomas was actually downplaying an opportunity for personal gratification and attention. Of course, now he's going to get more attention than he ever intended.


Its never a good start to be compared to TO ( and for the wrong reasons) in just your rookie season. Skiles needs to lay the smackdown on Tyrus and if Skiles cant get Tyrus to act like a pro then NOBODY in the NBA can and it would be the start of the Trade Tyrus threads.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> Ben asked *Johnson* the answer to those questions?
> 
> Oh brother.


Yep. KC was amused, but he added that Ben was very focused on getting himself ready for the game. He also said it's a pretty close knit group.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

narek said:


> KC gave him 3 times to change his reaction because KC knew what the ramifications would be. KC thinks the league will rescind the invitation - they are extremely angry with Tyrus's comment. He thinks Tyrus was cranky because of lack of playing time. TT isn't always cordial with the media.


This is pretty much what I'd surmised in the other Thomas thread. That he was a little testy after having yet another game with little to no PT and gave a flippant (and not too smart answer). My lack of knowledge of the Bill of Rights notwithstanding; Thomas seemed to be having a bad day and simply didn't want to be bothered and gave a response that wasn't smart but was intended to turn away the reporter because he (Tyrus) didn't want to talk...

I'm not sure of Thomas' mental fortitude, but he seems to be getting more upset with his lack of a role and PT. It's really going to be up to him to get a handle on Skiles' offense. From what I can gather, his lack of PT is a direct result of his lack of grasp of the offense. If TT wants more floor time - learn the offense. Defensivly he seems just fine.

Thomas may be little terse with the media. So what. He seems to be a guy you just have to catch at the right time. It's unfortunate that it's all come to this. As others have said, hopefully he learns from this little episode and gives a little thought before he responds more from emotions than common sense. I really don't think Thomas views the Slam Dunk contest as has been portrayed - as "free money". At the time, he simply didn't want to be bothered and rather than a "no comment" or the tried and true - "it'll be an honor to represent my team and city" yada yada yada he went for shock value.

time to move on.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> "I cut athletes slack all the time. There have been repeated instances this season where Tyrus has been less than friendly and or cordial with the media and I've just looked the other way. He's young, he's a rookie, he doesn't play a lot so I don't need to talk to him a lot. I don't want to make this a personal matter. But when he says something that ungrateful and I give him every opportunity to recognize what he's saying, it's my obligation as a reporter to report what he's saying."


I'd wager Thomas knew exactly what he was saying and who he was saying it to. This is Tyrus Thomas' way of putting on the proverbial headband.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

fl_flash said:


> I'd wager Thomas knew exactly what he was saying and who he was saying it to. This is Tyrus Thomas' way of putting on the proverbial headband.


Perhaps... I'm more thinking of my responses to my wife when she asks me 74 questions (none related to each other or basketball and all requiring a lengthy response) during the final two minutes of a close game.

What do you think about pre-school for the kids?
Sure honey.
Good, I'm going to sign them up, that'll be $1000/month.
Sure honey.
Do I look fat today?
Sure honey.

Wait a minute... I didn't just say that and none of you read it :cheers:


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Perhaps... I'm more thinking of my responses to my wife when she asks me 74 questions (none related to each other or basketball and all requiring a lengthy response) during the final two minutes of a close game.
> 
> What do you think about pre-school for the kids?
> Sure honey.
> ...


:cheers: indeed. Most of us have been there - done that, and lived to regret it.


----------



## synthdogg (Jul 14, 2003)

Everybody's commenting on the first half of Smith's article....nobody's mentioning where he goes toward the end of the article.

So, let me ask....what are your thoughts on Sam (after saying Thomas is a "jerk") saying that sometimes you need a jerk to win. He seems to conclude that while players like Tyrus aren't fun to be around, they can be a real necessity to a team...especially a team of "nice" guys.




"Thomas has that (talent), *but he also has an edge, a desirable commodity often in short supply*."

That seems to be a pretty important quote from the article.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

L.O.B said:


> I read the article differently. I believe Sam has other dirt on Thomas and didn't use it, hence the Gary Hart reference. If anything Sam added the Thabo story to steer away from character assassination.


Hmm. I interpreted that part of the article to say that he had been holding back his dirt on Tyrus but now that Tyrus outed himself as someone with an attitude problem he had decided to spill all the dirt in the article. I agree there wasn't much actual dirt, which is why it seemed as though Smith had an ax to grind.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Perhaps... I'm more thinking of my responses to my wife when she asks me 74 questions (none related to each other or basketball and all requiring a lengthy response) during the final two minutes of a close game.
> 
> What do you think about pre-school for the kids?
> Sure honey.
> ...


My thought is that KC didn't necessarily pepper Thomas with those types of questions. As KC said, he didn't/doesn't really have much to talk to Thomas about as he really doesn't play. I'm sure KC was looking for the generic "I'm really honored to be going" type quote. He hit Thomas up when he was in a pissy mood, got a surprising response, asked for Thomas to possibly clarify what he said, Thomas knew what he was saying was politically incorrect but because of his mood he decided to "put on his headband" as a way of voicing his displeasure over things. Just like Ben Wallace's little headband move had nothing to do with headbands - Thomas' faux-pa has nothing to do with the Dunk Contest.

I'm just hoping the organization (namely Pax and Skiles) can see this for what it is, deal with him as a man and make it absolutely clear what he needs to do to get floor time. That's what Thomas seems to really want. To play. (and that's a good thing) I'm hoping he realizes that in oreder to get what he wants, he's going to have to really work for it. (and he'll be better in the long-term for it.)

I've been married for over 20 years. I know for a fact the wife hits me up with those type of questions when I'm absorbed in something and she's trying to sneak one by me. It worked for the first 15 years but I finally wised up a few years back!!!


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

MikeDC said:


> Perhaps... I'm more thinking of my responses to my wife when she asks me 74 questions (none related to each other or basketball and all requiring a lengthy response) during the final two minutes of a close game.
> 
> What do you think about pre-school for the kids?
> Sure honey.
> ...


...My first double-post!


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

fl_flash said:


> My thought is that KC didn't necessarily pepper Thomas with those types of questions. As KC said, he didn't/doesn't really have much to talk to Thomas about as he really doesn't play. I'm sure KC was looking for the generic "I'm really honored to be going" type quote. He hit Thomas up when he was in a pissy mood, got a surprising response, asked for Thomas to possibly clarify what he said, Thomas knew what he was saying was politically incorrect but because of his mood he decided to "put on his headband" as a way of voicing his displeasure over things. Just like Ben Wallace's little headband move had nothing to do with headbands - Thomas' faux-pa has nothing to do with the Dunk Contest.
> 
> I'm just hoping the organization (namely Pax and Skiles) can see this for what it is, deal with him as a man and make it absolutely clear what he needs to do to get floor time. That's what Thomas seems to really want. To play. (and that's a good thing) I'm hoping he realizes that in oreder to get what he wants, he's going to have to really work for it. (and he'll be better in the long-term for it.)
> 
> I've been married for over 20 years. I know for a fact the wife hits me up with those type of questions when I'm absorbed in something and she's trying to sneak one by me. It worked for the first 15 years but I finally wised up a few years back!!!


I think fl_flash is right. The kid is just frustrated. And he choose an outlet like Ben Wallace did. The team will rally around him I think, like they did Wallace, and the club will be paternal and punish him. 

He just needs to learn how to focus his frustration into something positive. I'd much rather he gets frustrated about lack of playing time than not care that his not playing.


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

To me this is just another example of sports media worthlessness. I don't know how a kid can go right. Young kids will say stupid things, even the ones with four years at media savvy college programs, or sometimes even worse, they are guilty of not wanting to talk about things. Oh no! A reporter might have to work a little harder to get something to write about. Reporters are sometimes the ones with entitlement issues.

Print the quote if you want to, but trashing a player for his media presence in such a clearly personal way is a steaming pile of something other than news. It is not Sam Smith's job to teach Thomas a lesson. Print your quote and let the NBA and the Bulls handle it.

The slam dunk contest is stupid, as is most of the All-Star weekend, and the Pro Bowl, and the Oscars and anything else that people take way too seriously. Is any of it really such an honor? 

I think an honest reaction is refreshing even though it may not be what people are used to hearing, and I hope you are right about the team rallying around him. Maybe they could all freeze out the reporters and teach them a lesson right back!


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

I've been thinking about the rumors that the NBA is hoping to pull Tyrus from the competition and decided that if the league office has any class whatsoever, they'll donate the money Tyrus would have earned in the competition to his high school if he is booted.


----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

You know who is an idiot? anyone who ever reads his articles... im informing you, right now. if you read sam's articles and actually have a thought from it that isn't" sam smith is a moron" than you too, have problems... how many times does he have to publish none sense for us to stop talking about him. lets keep this forum constructive and in my 100 percent factual opinion ; ) sam smith is a horrible writer whose trade scenarios would have us with the following starting lineup

c sar
pf sar
sf sar
sg sar
pf sar

enough is enough!!! lets ban talk about him


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

fl_flash said:


> I'd wager Thomas knew exactly what he was saying and who he was saying it to. This is Tyrus Thomas' way of putting on the proverbial headband.


I'm just not convinced that TT is smart, clever or sophisticated enough to premeditate and carry out a plot to cause a league uproar and give a black eye to the franchise by intentionally making such inappropriate comments to a beat reporter.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

What if a player were a complete and utter jerk. What if he said things like "here come the wannabes" when fans enter the stadium, and "towel boy, why are you looking at me. You're not allowed to look at me" at twenty years old to trainers who had been with the team for decades. What if he was a sneering, obnoxious *** in every way shape or form to not only reporters but staff, saying "get off me *****, talk to my agent" when the perky team staffer tries to help him with travel or an endorsement, "outta my way little ****" when a kid asks for an autograph. Whatever you can think of, let's say he's that.

I have no idea if Tyrus has done anything like this. I have hopes that he's a good guy, as I do not root for known over-the-top arrogant jerks.

But if there was someone like that, just completely rude and dismissive of anyone and everyone, deplorable, obscene, and offensive, really a terrible human being, and reporters and everybody else ate it and ate it and ate it and couldn't say anything... and then one day that player showed his hand publicly? And the reporter couldn't hold his tongue anymore and wanted to say to every fan as a public service, "Look, now that it's relevant and the guy has blown his cover, I don't mean to get personal or point fingers... I completely understand and can laugh at rude and dismissive players all the time, especially young ones... but you guys have to know, THIS guy, this guy you root for that you don't know - I have to tell you, you have to see him to believe it, and that's all I can say here until you find me in a bar and buy me a beer. But he is an antisocial NIGHTMARE that I hope gets what's coming to him, because he is the worst person anyone I know has ever met..."

Then this article is exactly what I would expect the column to sound like. I hope that's not the case. I want to like Tyrus and will remain open-minded, but this is not a good sign.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Philomath said:


> What if a player were a complete and utter jerk. What if he said things like "here come the wannabes" when fans enter the stadium, and "towel boy, why are you looking at me. You're not allowed to look at me" at twenty years old to trainers who had been with the team for decades. What if he was a sneering, obnoxious *** in every way shape or form to not only reporters but staff, saying "get off me *****, talk to my agent" when the perky team staffer tries to help him with travel or an endorsement, "outta my way little ****" when a kid asks for an autograph. Whatever you can think of, let's say he's that.
> 
> I have no idea if Tyrus has done anything like this. I have hopes that he's a good guy, as I do not root for known over-the-top arrogant jerks.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone, even Tyrus' harshest critics has suggested he has behaved that way. The criticism is more than he's sullen, short, and grumpy than verbally abusive.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Haven't seen this posted yet...

Bulls' Thomas needs to clam up, grow up



> On several occasions in the locker room this season, I have seen or heard Thomas mimic the media while embarrassed teammates roll their eyes. Along those lines, ex-Bulls star *Scottie Pippen recently told me that the kid had a long, long way to go to become a mature professional.*
> 
> Several times Bulls head coach Scott Skiles has mentioned that Thomas leaves something to be desired in the way of stamina and practice habits. Don't be surprised. This is the same guy who begged out of a pre-draft workout at the Berto Center because of a tummy ache.
> 
> ...


There's also support for the "we should have drafted Brandon Roy" bandwagon. 



> More than ever, I have to wonder if Paxson didn't make a rare personnel mistake when he traded two spots down in the draft order, acquired Thomas and bench-warmer Victor Khryapa in return for center LaMarcus Aldridge and bypassed NBA-ready guard Brandon Roy in the process.
> 
> From size to skill to maturity level -- the 22-year-old Roy had the benefit of four years at Washington, where he was a core member of a nationally ranked program -- he would have been a good fit here. At 6-foot-6, Roy would have filled a chronic need for a true off guard. His presence also would have made it much easier to part with the undersized Ben Gordon in a trade for a big man of Pau Gasol-like proportions.
> 
> Granted, Roy lacked the outrageous athleticism that allowed Thomas to drop so many jaws in the NCAA Tournament one year ago. *But if any talent evaluator refused to be blinded by motor skills, if anyone knew the value of character and fundamentals, then shouldn't Johnny Jumpshot have been the one?*


Agree 100% with the last sentence. I couldn't believe we passed on Roy. He seemed like the ultimate "PaxSkiles" pick.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

SALO said:


> Haven't seen this posted yet...
> 
> Bulls' Thomas needs to clam up, grow up
> 
> ...


Southtown Paul with the dagger. Particularly this part:



> Several times Bulls head coach Scott Skiles has mentioned that Thomas leaves something to be desired in the way of stamina and practice habits. Don't be surprised. This is the same guy who begged out of a pre-draft workout at the Berto Center because of a tummy ache.


Yikes.

The good news, if you're a Tyrus fan? If the story about the league execs is true, Jerry West wants nothing to do with him. So you needn't fret he'll be part of a Gasol trade.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> On several occasions in the locker room this season, I have seen or heard Thomas mimic the media while embarrassed teammates roll their eyes.


I'm not trying to be snarky when I ask this-- isn't PJ Brown supposed to be mentoring him? What's going on? 

I also thought that the "jib" environment was going to be a plus-- when you have a lot of high-character guys you can gamble on a low-character one and let him fit in. It's not something I counted on, but I'm disappointed it's apparently not working.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Roy was the better "win now" pick and the STDDEV on TT is high. 

Let's hope this "jib" environment can actually develop players that are not squeaky clean coming in.

----

And, yah, where is the PJ mentoring? Perhaps TT will learn how to demand a trade if he does not get his way from his mentor.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Southtown Paul with the dagger. Particularly this part:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's amusing about the "tummy ache" story is that Tyrus worked out for us twice and he failed to complete either workout. 

In addition to the immaturity factor, I don't see West having much use for Tyrus because he already has 3 guys with almost the exact same body structures in Warrick, Swift & Gay.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Roy was the better "win now" pick and the STDDEV on TT is high.


STDDEV? Roy will keep getting better. Just because he's not a project doesn't mean he's already a finished product. 



> And, yah, where is the PJ mentoring? Perhaps TT will learn how to demand a trade if he does not get his way from his mentor.


:laugh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Ouch.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

SALO said:


> What's amusing about the "tummy ache" story is that Tyrus worked out for us twice and he failed to complete either workout.
> 
> In addition to the immaturity factor, I don't see West having much use for Tyrus because he already has 3 guys with almost the exact same body structures in Warrick, Swift & Gay.



Bingo. I am still amazed they fell in love with guy even after he failed to complete both workouts. 

Another amazing thing is that no one doubted that Swift was a great run/jump athlete when he was drafted. Supposedly, what separated Tyrus from Swift was TT's "motor" and his great work habits which were apparently the reasons Swift has never lived up to expectations. Now, its coming out that perhaps TT does not have the greatest work habits after all, plus he is slow to pick up on what Skiles is trying to do on the court.

Also, you are exactly right. Why take Swift2 when you have the original.


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

I have one name for consideration as the media continues to vilify Thomas. There's surely more examples than this, but it's just the most obvious and one I could think of. No one but the reporters themselves will ever know just how much they flat out made up, and how much was just a simple small town man losing the media game, but Roger Maris might ask that you hold your scorn in check when you don't really know Thomas.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

It works both ways though - the guy you think is a great guy could possibly be a bad guy. If that were the case, at some point a beat reporter or columnist is likely to send up a smoke signal of some sort. I think we saw that some with Sammy Sosa even before the roid talk.


----------

